# 2013 3 State-3 Mountain in Chattanooga, TN



## tuck

Date's been set for probably the next biggest ride in the area after Six Gap...3 State-3 Mountain.

This year, that Hincapie guy is going to be here.  Just registered this morning. Here's a linkie:

3S3M Homepage | Chattanooga Bicycle Club

Hope to see you'se guys there..May 4th. :thumbsup:


----------



## KSUCat

I'm glad you posted this. I have been wanting to do this ride for a couple of years now, but I always seem to forget about it until I am WAY behind in the training dept as spring comes on. I have already decided I am doing it, no excuses, and I talked (peer-pressured) my boss into joining me. Should be a great time.


----------



## brianmcg

Im in.


----------



## tuck

I live but to serve, KSU. 

I'm a member of the CBC (bike club who puts it on), and will be sure to do any training rides we may have, and will report back so you guys coming in from out of town will kinda know what to expect with the new climb.

The last two, Goat Path up Sand Mountain and of course, Burkhalter up Lookout, will be the same.


----------



## EuroSVT

<~ Down! :thumbsup:


----------



## BCR#1

Yes, Big George will be there and so will I, as a SAG driver as always.

Bill


----------



## tuck

BCR#1 said:


> Yes, Big George will be there and so will I, as a SAG driver as always.
> 
> Bill


SAG driver, eh? Who be this?


----------



## BCR#1

tuck said:


> SAG driver, eh? Who be this?


The same guy who has sagged this ride for the past 5 years.

Bill


----------



## tuck

Well, not what I meant, but OK. 

Last year was my first 3S3M, and luckily didn't have to utilize your services, but it was sure nice to see you guys driving around just in case. :thumbsup:

I'll make sure to wave and wonder if it's you each time a SAG passes this year. lol


----------



## SempreCycling

Thinking about signing up for this one. How many miles are you guys going to do? Has anyone done the full 100 miles? If so, how was it? 

I live in North Fulton (Atlanta Metro) so it's not too far.


----------



## brianmcg

SempreCycling said:


> Thinking about signing up for this one. How many miles are you guys going to do? Has anyone done the full 100 miles? If so, how was it?
> 
> I live in North Fulton (Atlanta Metro) so it's not too far.


Its a great century. Lots of support and a great ride. The last cliimb is a real monster. I had to walk my bike up. 

The only people that made it up were probably the top 10 finishers, or those with mountain bike triples. But since I was walking faster than they were riding does it really count?

Afterwards they usually have pizza and beer, plus there are alot of great places to eat in downtown Chattanooga.


----------



## SempreCycling

So, I probably won't make it with my compact 50/34 and 12-25t cassette?


----------



## brianmcg

SempreCycling said:


> So, I probably won't make it with my compact 50/34 and 12-25t cassette?



I would run at least a 27 in your cassette. 

The last time I rode it my lowest gear was a 39/27. I made it about halfway up the Gap before I had to stop or just fall over. I was litterally going only 2mph. As was everyone else.

This year I am runing a triple with a 12/32 cassette. I'm hoping to get much further.


----------



## SempreCycling

I may do that, I have a chain whip and a cassette wrench. Bought it when I upgraded my wheels to swap the old cassette over.

Thanks for all of your help. Any other information you guys have would be great. Lodging, stuff to do in Chatt (probably stay the weekend), etc?


----------



## brianmcg

Will you be alone or bringing family?


----------



## SempreCycling

My wife and 2.5 year old.


----------



## brianmcg

SempreCycling said:


> My wife and 2.5 year old.



I have a 3yr old so I may be able to help. 

If you stay in downtown Chattanooga there are a ton of nice and family friendly resaurants around there, and it will be near the start/finish of the ride. 

While you are riding around on Saturday they can go the the Aquarium, Imax theatre or the Creative Discovery Musuem.

Once your done, I recommend going to dinner at Big River Grille. A nice BBQ Chicken Pizza and micro brew would hit the spot.

Sunday, you could get up and go to Coolidge Park and let the little one get wet in the fountains or head to the farmers market at the Pavillion.

Downtown Chattanooga


----------



## brianmcg

I forgot, if you are staying Downtown, don't drive anywhere. Just use the free shuttle. Its pretty handy.


----------



## SempreCycling

Thank you for all of your help. I just have one last question, how do you guys prepare for the climbing? I do hill repeats often but nothing as long as the climbs in this ride.


----------



## brianmcg

SempreCycling said:


> Thank you for all of your help. I just have one last question, how do you guys prepare for the climbing? I do hill repeats often but nothing as long as the climbs in this ride.


I have a couple of climbs near me that take aobut 30 minutes to complete. I will start riding those in April and I will go down to Chattanooga once or twice and climb a couple of the climbs in the ride.


----------



## SempreCycling

Thanks, looks like I will need to have a good plan. I will also be doing the Tour of Georgia - Gran Fondo in April (probably the 69 mile option) which has a ton of climbing too.


----------



## GapRider

Glad to see the enthusisam builing for this ride early in the season. It is my favorite and the one every other ride revolves around. This will be my 1st attempt @ the 100. There is a bail out if you don't make the time cut so it ends up ~ 80 w/ 3 State 2 Mtn. Some of this will depend on my son if he is going to let us take on the real challenge so I'm just going to have to wait and see.


----------



## CiclismoAtl

Hi all, I'm new here..I live and ride a lot in atlanta.


----------



## SempreCycling

In the city or in the metro? I am up in North Fulton, are you doing the 3 state, 3 mountain?


----------



## CiclismoAtl

I live in Marietta. Yea I'd like to do it. Right now I'm trying to decide on a new bike...LOOK 695 v. Dogma 65.1 v. Wilier Zero 7 v. Colnago C59...skipped my ride yesterday to sit and do research


----------



## SempreCycling

CiclismoAtl said:


> I live in Marietta. Yea I'd like to do it. Right now I'm trying to decide on a new bike...LOOK 695 v. Dogma 65.1 v. Wilier Zero 7 v. Colnago C59...skipped my ride yesterday to sit and do research


I can see why the decision is difficult. :thumbsup:

What are you upgrading from?


----------



## CiclismoAtl

View attachment 275453
2010 Madone 6 series/Force


----------



## SempreCycling

Nice bike, custom paint from Trek? I am not too familiar with the brand. 

Anyone here doing the Tour of Georgia - Gran Fondo in April too?


----------



## tuck

SempreCycling, 3S3M is a great century, and lot's of people do the full 100. 

As far as difficulty, etc. I have to admit that I have an advantage as I'm from Chattanooga and if you ride here...seriously ride, that is... you climb. Period. I've done all of the climbs on the 3S3M menu, as it were, numerous times. Not saying that they're easy by any means, but it's just common sense...If you train for climbs, you'll be able to climb. If you don't, you won't. 

My advice for you, being in the Atlanta area, is to take a day trip and visit the mountains north of Atlanta. Lots of serious climbs for you to practice on there...OR...even better, come on up to Chattanooga and link up with the Chattanooga Bike Club when they start doing the mountain climb series of group rides in a couple of weeks or so. That is exactly what I did last year, and that is one of the biggest things I had going for me headed into 3S3M. Seriously. 

Check out the ride calendar for the rides. I believe the climbing series will be marked as such so you'll know. And I'm assuming you're not a nutcase or anything <smile>, so if you're ever in doubt, email me and I'll give you my contact # and can help you find good rides to help you prep for the century. 

CBC site/calendar is here: Ride Calendar | Chattanooga Bicycle Club



brianmcg said:


> The only people that made it up were probably the top 10 finishers, or those with mountain bike triples. But since I was walking faster than they were riding does it really count?


Ummmmm. Nope. 3S3M was only my second full century, and I made it up Burkhalter, without stopping, using only a compact and a 11/28. And I was by no means one of the top 10. The problem most have with Burkhalter is they tend to push themselves too hard at the start, and by the time they get to the end...the hardest part of the climb and, therefore, the entire ride, they're spent. Big mistake.


----------



## SempreCycling

tuck
Thank you for all of the great information. I do a lot of hill repeats and look for hills to climb, but unfortunately hill climbing is not the same as mountain climbing. My only real concern is my cassette because it's a 12-25t on a compact 50/34 drivetrain. I haven't met a hill that stopped me on that cassette but I have no idea how steep the mountains are. 

Besides doing hill repeats it does help that I am built like a climber at 5'7" 132lbs. 

If I decide to do the ride I will get in touch with you and/or the bike club. I would likely do both the North GA mountain climbs and also drive up to Chatt before the event to ride. I am definitely not a nutcase, just a full time dad that loves cycling.


----------



## CiclismoAtl

I do repeats up Kennesaw Mountain a lot, and go up and ride the gaps whenever I can. Kennesaw is nice and steep but only around 2k. It should give you an idea of what North GA/TN is like.

I find that as long as I can get into a rhythm with my breathing, then I'm golden. Also, a 34 with a 28 cog is a nice way to go.

The best test I have found is hogpen gap because it is consistently steep towards the top. Brasstown bald is just brutal, but I'm down whenever.

I plan on doing the Georgia Gran Fondo ride in April, so if y'all wanna ride up to the gaps soon let me know please.


----------



## SempreCycling

I am down to do the gaps. It will be a good reality check for my 12-25t cassette. If I make it to the top! It'll be my first time on that big of a climb. 

Hogpen looks pretty tough looking at the maps but I am willing to try. My bet is that I'll be shopping for a new cassette the next day.


----------



## CiclismoAtl

We can get my girlfriend to be the support vehicle so if you want we can change equipment on the fly.


----------



## SempreCycling

LOL - That is an awesome girlfriend!


----------



## CiclismoAtl

I've got her good and whipped lol! Just kidding, I'm just glad she appreciates the views.


----------



## KSUCat

Anybody doing the 26mi, or know someone doing the short ride? My wife's riding buddies bailed on her so she has kinda decided to skip the ride (not interested/capable of doing the century with me and my friend). She is worried that she won't have anybody around to help her if she has a mechanical issue. And, I suppose more important, nobody to ride with for a couple of hours. We are going to be up on Friday if you would like to meet up. Thanks.
-eric


----------



## brianmcg

Does anyone know where the VIP reception is where George will be signing jerseys?


----------



## MCG DAWG

brianmcg said:


> Does anyone know where the VIP reception is where George will be signing jerseys?


It'll be inside the football stadium where the expo is in their Stadium Club room. It's an enclosed area with a bar, tables, chairs, etc often used for meetings, gatherings, and such. 

Hincappie is appearing at the Chattanooga Trek store from 4-5 and then heading over to the meet and greet. Weather doesn't look great but I'd rather ride a little cool and wet up Burkhalter than the sweat fest we had in the 90plus temps we had last year. 

Y'all don't listen to tuck, he's a twatwaffle.


----------



## brianmcg

MCG DAWG said:


> It'll be inside the football stadium where the expo is in their Stadium Club room. It's an enclosed area with a bar, tables, chairs, etc often used for meetings, gatherings, and such.
> 
> Hincappie is appearing at the Chattanooga Trek store from 4-5 and then heading over to the meet and greet. Weather doesn't look great but I'd rather ride a little cool and wet up Burkhalter than the sweat fest we had in the 90plus temps we had last year.
> 
> Y'all don't listen to tuck, he's a twatwaffle.


Hey, thanks. I just got the email with the info too. I was starting to get a little nervous. You would think an email would have gone out last week or so.

I well, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## MCG DAWG

brianmcg said:


> Hey, thanks. I just got the email with the info too. I was starting to get a little nervous. You would think an email would have gone out last week or so.
> 
> I well, I'm pretty excited.


I emailed the race director and asked them on Facebook about the Preferred rider info as I too was getting nervous. An hour later that email went out!


----------



## tuck

twatwaffle, eh?

okay, who is this? i KNOW it's someone i know, or else you wouldn't have known i'm a twatwaffle.


----------



## MCG DAWG

tuck said:


> twatwaffle, eh?
> 
> okay, who is this? i KNOW it's someone i know, or else you wouldn't have known i'm a twatwaffle.


I'm the bald guy that steals your KOM's! See you Saturday. Looks like you might be able to bring your boat on the route though.


----------



## EuroSVT

Was in Florida so I missed out on this, but seeing how bad the weather was I'm not too upset about it. Any info about the cyclist that was struck?


----------



## MCG DAWG

EuroSVT said:


> Was in Florida so I missed out on this, but seeing how bad the weather was I'm not too upset about it. Any info about the cyclist that was struck?


He died instantly. Was still lying in the road when I rode by some 15 minutes after the accident. He lost control on a sharp curve in the rain and veered into the oncoming traffic strking the car. Very sad situation. I'll have a ride report I'll post later.


----------



## shelbyfv

How about some ride reports. Did it rain?


----------



## MCG DAWG

shelbyfv said:


> How about some ride reports. Did it rain?


3 State 3 Mountain Ride Report (long form) by Bear Creek Bikes Race Team Member Chris Haddock

This past weekend I participated in the 3 State 3 Mountain Century Challenge, a rather epic ride comprised of over 8,000 feet of climb with ascents of three mountains located in three different states. Having greatly suffered on this ride last year when I was new to cycling, I had circled this date on the calendar some six months ago focusing on “payback”. Due to much better fitness and many more miles under my belt I was poised to greatly improve on last years time.

Forecasters had predicted foul weather from ten days out and that forecast had not changed when we awoke Saturday morning to heavy rain and temperatures hovering around 50. In the only bit of luck for the entire day, the rain let off about 30 minutes prior to the start, the only time it let off for the entire day. I felt a bit smug as I chose not to wear my rain jacket and the only other person around me at the starting line making the same choice was the celebrity rider, George Hincapie, one of the top US cyclists of all time. My smugness quickly dissipated when a few miles into the ride the bottom fell out. Hincapie had the ability to pedal 22mph, remove his hands from the bars, and put on his rain jacket without losing control of his bike or slowing down. Unsurprisingly I did not possess such abilities and within that lead group of maybe thirty riders I was the only dummy not in a rain jacket. Lesson learned.

Hincapie and his buddies surprised us by not taking the right hand turn leading to the climb up Raccoon Mountain. I assume they did the metric or some abridged route. They weren’t out for a lazy ride as we had a 24mph average at that point. As expected, the leaders dropped me about halfway up the climb as I just couldn’t burn the matches needed to keep up. This proved to be quite fortuitous for my safety and well being as once we reached the top of Raccoon we were enveloped in the clouds and fog. Visibility was cut to maybe 50 feet in many areas and my glasses remained fogged but I couldn’t remove them due to the stinging rain pelting my face blown about by powerful wind gusts. It would have been a terribly unsafe situation with other riders around me and as I pedaled along I was actually relieved to be riding solo. Descending was even more treacherous as those coming up the mountain were on the same road as those of us coming down. With the limited visibility and wet conditions it was a recipe for disaster but apparently everyone made it down safely.

By the end of the descent I was completely soaked through, shivering, and couldn’t feel my hands. A quick stop to put on my rain jacket immediately improved my disposition as I remounted and gave chase. I was still feeling good about the ride as just a couple hundred yards ahead was a smaller group that had come off the back of the lead group. I felt if I could catch them we’d keep a good paceline going and power on through the rest of the ride.

My first flat ruined that plan, especially after I spent a good 15 minutes on the side of the road trying to get the tire fixed with fingers than wouldn’t work and a mind that was incredibly frustrated. Numerous cyclists offered help/equipment/support as I struggled but I politely refused. It was nice to see literally 40-50 riders offer assistance to someone they didn’t know. Finally a familiar face appeared as Aaron Curtis from Cycle Sport shop in Chattanooga (we often ride together on the CBC Battlefield rides) stopped and bailed me out when I was to the point of throwing the bike in the woods and calling for a ride.

Three miles later I flatted again. I had no more tubes, only one CO2 canister, and being the dummy that I am I failed to get the SAG vehicle number to call for assistance. Fortunately, a van full of riders from Nashville that had been picked up by friend stopped by to offer me some help when they drove by and saw me working on the tire. Again, the kindness of cyclists was exhibited as I was offered tubes, patches, use of a pump, a new tire, beer, water, and a ride back to the start by these folks I had never before met.

It’s 20 miles into the ride I’ve now spent over 30 minutes on the side of the road dealing with flats. Any hope of a good finishing time was as flat as my tires. Conditions continued to deteriorate. Thoughts of abandoning the ride were strong at this point. I’m an extremely competitive person and I had focused on competing against my time on last years ride for many months leading up to this event. The only reason I continued was I knew that if I abandoned the ride I’d have to spend the entire next year like the previous one, i.e. pissed off at the ride in general and the Burkhalter Gap climb in particular. Not wanting that hanging over me I pedaled on.

Further insult to injury occurred when at mile 40 my Garmin ceased to function as water had gotten into the case. Now I had no idea of my speed, mileage, etc. At the rest stop up on Sand Mtn (mile 50 or so) I did manage to run into local cyclist Scott Thomas that I’d ridden with many times before. Scott and a friend of his joined me for some paceline work and we held together for about 8-10 miles until becoming separated leading to the descent down Sand Mtn. On this descent I saw a female cyclist in full package (spine board, neck brace, stretcher) being loaded onto an ambulance with some urgency at the bad hairpin curve that is so notorious. This really made me consider the stupidity of continuing in such conditions. The rain kept falling, the temperature felt like it was dropping, and when I stopped for anything more than a couple of minutes (several pee breaks in the woods on side of road) I’d immediately begin to shiver.

My decision to continue wasn’t easy but it was made for kid when I made the right turn that took the full century route to the final climb while the 83 mile route turned left for a flat ride into the finish. It sounds corny but I actually had found some inner peace with the ride as it was no longer about time, it wasn’t about maintaining a certain speed, and it wasn’t about holding my place in a paceline of strong riders . . . . it was simply about finding a way to the finish. Without my Garmin I had NO idea of how far I’d gone, how fast I was riding, and how much further I had to go. I had no one to ask as with the exception of the first 20 miles and that 8-10 mile portion with Scott Thomas I rode the rest of the ride essentially solo.

The penultimate portion of the ride for me was the climb up Burkhalter Gap Road to reach the top of Lookout Mtn. Last year it completely destroyed me physically as well as mentally. I was off the bike pushing for well over half the distance up that beast of a hill. I nearly abandoned the rest of that 2012 ride once reaching the top. A lot of negative thoughts and energy had been focused on this climb in the intervening year and I wasn’t shy about saying I owed it one. I was so anxious to get up it I just skipped the SAG at the bottom and headed onto the climb. It was slow. It was painful. No shoe came unclipped, no foot touched the mountain, and despite my rear tire slipping repeatedly as I eased up the 20% grade at the top I made it under the finish line timing loop without having stopped. That monkey was off my back, I had accomplished what I came to do, and honestly if there had been a van, truck, or bus there at that time offering rides back I doubt I’d have refused. In hindsight I wish I had found a ride but a good warm cup of coffee and a couple of nutrition bars had me back in the saddle after only a few minutes.

This year the route didn’t take us over to Lula Lake and the climbs it entails. Instead we remained on Scenic Hwy all the way past Covenant College into the town of Lookout Mtn. where a single turn took us to the downhill leading to the finish. I won’t lie, from Burkhalter Gap all the way to the descent off the mountain I never came out of the little ring. I was in pure spin mode and never put much into the pedals. I just rode the elation of knowing I had accomplished a goal and was going to finish a true hardman ride in terrible conditions. On the descent, like the previous two, I was riding the brakes hard even pulling over to a complete stop twice to let cars behind me go by. Somewhat delirious and cold I found that singing made me warmer. If anyone heard my off key baritone rendition of “She’ll be coming around the mountain” I’m sure they thought I was off my rocker.

I knew something was amiss as the cars that had been passing me were all stopped with brake lights beaming down near the bottom of the hill. Hugging the white line on the side of the road I was able to ease my way past the fifteen or so cars blocking my way As I slowly made my way through I found the blue lights of a police car and something lying in the road. Upon rolling closer I came to the horrible realization that it was the body of a cyclist lying there askew, partially covered by a bloody sheet. I didn’t recognize the kit or the bike. All the elation I had felt over climbing that hill, over finishing the ride in horrible conditions, and the veritable avalanche of powerful endorphins were lost in an instant. I don’t really remember my thoughts. I can’t tell you a single thing about that last mile or so of pedaling back to the start finish.

I came to the finish line alone, with only my wife there cheering and celebrating but she quickly realized something was amiss and came to my aid. I regret not doing a better job of reassuring the spouses of several other Dalton Area Cyclist members present that this dead cyclist was not one of “us”. For that I do apologize and hope they forgive me. Nearly hypothermic, mentally unfocused, and in somewhat of an emotional shock I simply wanted to get to a hot shower and out of the rain. I managed to find some of the Chattanooga Bike Club leadership and let them know that the accident, which they knew about, had caused a fatality. On the way out of the lot I refused a TV interview and bee lined to the hotel spending the next half hour sitting in a hot shower collecting my thoughts.

Hindsight is 20/20 and looking back I think those that didn’t show up to ride or abandoned the ride made the correct decision. As witnessed by the death of one rider and serious life threatening injury to another, the risks far outweigh any reward we may have gotten from completing the ride. That realization doesn’t lessen my sense of accomplishment for completing something I’d desired to complete for a year. I learned some important lessons in that it’s not always about the time flashing when you cross the line but is instead about crossing the line at all.

I give no fault to the organizing committee. We all made personal choices to ride and numerous times had the opportunity to stop the ride and get a ride back to the start/finish. The organizers made heroic efforts to go and retrieve riders from all over the course even utilizing their personal vehicles in any case. They should be thanked, not shamed with fault and second guessing.

I’ll ride other centuries, I’ll ride other 3 State 3 Mountain Challenges, and I hope to try some other “epic” rides . . . but I’ll never again risk my life to ride in conditions like we experienced last Saturday. It’s simply not worth it. I’m all about Rule V and Rule IX but when you begin to put your life in danger, discretion is the better part of valor. That vision of Mr. Ribeiro lying their motionless under that bloody sheet will never be completely out of my mind. My prayers are with him, his family, and with the unidentified patient who continues to fight for her life in an ICU just down the road.


----------



## brianmcg

Great ride report.

It was quite an epic day that is for sure. I spent about 30 minutes at the Sand Mountain rest stop deciding to quit or go. After a few PB&Js I got back on my bike and started to head for the descent. After about a mile something told me I was being stupid and to turn around and head back. So I turned around and headed back to the rest stop at Sand Mountain. 

About 40 cyclists huddled into the fire station nearby, around a single heater. After about 15 minutes a school bus showed up and not one of us regretted getting on. 

Once I heard the news of the accidents I was glad I had quit. There were a few decents that were quite sketchy and I was taking them pretty slow.

Later on the local news my wife learned of the cyclist that lost control and died. She was pretty shocked by it and was glad that I had quit the ride.


----------

